# Where do you get your latex?



## I like rubber

Just been curious to were y'all get from
Because the only place I can find it is simple shot
So really I'm asking is there anywhere else that sells it online?
(Didn't know we're to put this so thought here was as good as any)


----------



## raventree78

Tubes? Dankung.com Theraband gold? Ebay.com Exercise bands? Local Walamart Office rubber? Walmart too Everything else? Simpleshot.com

Ebay has vendors that sell tubes too but I just trust Dankung more.

Hope this helps


----------



## I like rubber

Im inquiring about the flat sheets of latex 
And I'm in Australia we don't have Walmart ...lol
Thanks though


----------



## Ibojoe

With SS you absolutely know what your gonna get. Top quality latex from top quality people who give top quality service. With eBay you are rolling the dice. For supplies, I always try to use our forum venders.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I buy my TBG at our local Drug Store...they stock every color except for gold, so I get then to order me in a fresh box when I am about to run out and, it is at the store within a few days after ordering.

Any drugstore that has a Home Care center should be able to get it in.

If I was forced to buy it online, I think Simple-Shot would be the only place I would buy from, and it's actually not really cost efficient for ME to order from them (Canadian dollar is way down) but, as Joe has already mentioned, they do have amazing quality control and customer service. You know exactly what you are getting for your money....

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Dude - getting stuff from SS if you're not in the US is super expensive.

I've seen theraband on Ebay (from Oz venders) So its around. Check with pharmacies etc. Also check sports stores for exercise bands (you may get lucky - but its a buy and try type deal)

Getting tubes etc. from Dankung is a good bet. But Ebay would also be a good option. But like Ibojoe says - check with other members (Ozzy ones) they may have a good idea where to get local.


----------



## flipgun

Check for an industrial supplier. In the U.S. I often buy sheet latex from McMaster- Carr. Our stuff is usually classified as "Latex Film".

Terminology may differ from place to place


----------



## Cjw

Try GZK he sells latex. His product seems really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Oh sorry, misread the question. I usually get that (flat sheets of latex) from Simpleshot. Actually simpleshot has my favorite latex on sale now, 3/4 inch latex tourniquets. You get 12 tourniquets for 6 us dollars and each one makes a bandsets. You just cut them in middle and attach the pouch and boom you have a bandset.


----------



## I like rubber

Cheers fellas 
I've looked on eBay for latex sheets but they only seem to have the latex tubes.
There is a sports store that might have some tb


----------



## NattyShotz

I like rubber said:


> Cheers fellas
> I've looked on eBay for latex sheets but they only seem to have the latex tubes.
> There is a sports store that might have some tb


Ya bud, TBG is the best deal for flat bands. I wouldn't settle for cheap, offbrand tubing.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

I get most of my elastics via trade with other forum members. Our members have the best stuff, and are typically very generous. Plus it's more fun interacting with other shooters rather than just ordering online ( to me anyway).


----------



## Flatband

Try a medical supply store for Latex tourniquets. You can also do a search for rubber sheeting or gasket distributors in Australia or an industrial supply house.that carries raw materials. Another word to use is "Elastomer" sheeting. I know it's hard for some people in other countries to get rubber sheeting. Mattwalt is dead on about the cost-very high. Flipgun mantioned McMaster-Carr. Great company with ALL kinds of rubber but then again the cost of shipping is very high too.


----------



## I like rubber

Yeah the prices are a bit rich when buying from overseas


----------



## crazyslingshot

raventree78 said:


> Tubes? Dankung.com Theraband gold? Ebay.com Exercise bands? Local Walamart Office rubber? Walmart too Everything else? Simpleshot.com
> 
> Ebay has vendors that sell tubes too but I just trust Dankung more.
> 
> Hope this helps


Did you mean this one?

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flatband-china_2419


----------



## raventree78

I have never used that exact product, honestly did not know they offered it. But that is the dankung I order from. And I will be trying out that flat band material soon, looks promising.


----------



## Cjw

Get my TBG from a yoga supply on the web. Their not the cheapest but the product has always been top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

I am still mourning the loss of .040. But I really love the GKZ stuff.


----------



## romanljc

Usually Amazon or eBay


----------



## Beanflip

crazyslingshot said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes? Dankung.com Theraband gold? Ebay.com Exercise bands? Local Walamart Office rubber? Walmart too Everything else? Simpleshot.com
> 
> Ebay has vendors that sell tubes too but I just trust Dankung more.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean this one?
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flatband-china_2419
Click to expand...




crazyslingshot said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes? Dankung.com Theraband gold? Ebay.com Exercise bands? Local Walamart Office rubber? Walmart too Everything else? Simpleshot.com
> 
> Ebay has vendors that sell tubes too but I just trust Dankung more.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean this one?
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-flatband-china_2419
Click to expand...

I've heard good things about this product. Specifically the red.


----------



## Beanflip

Another possibility...
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?initiative_id=SC_20170907152105&SearchText=slingshot+flat+band&g=y&misspellText=Slingshot+flatband


----------



## S.C.Daniel

raventree78 said:


> Tubes? Dankung.com Theraband gold? Ebay.com Exercise bands? Local Walamart Office rubber? Walmart too Everything else? Simpleshot.com
> 
> Ebay has vendors that sell tubes too but I just trust Dankung more.
> 
> Hope this helps


I recently bought 10' of tubing at a local Medical supply place. It's a little larger that 1745.

I'm gonna make up some looped tubes and see how it shoots.

They also had some larger tubing. I may try some of this as single tubes.


----------



## flipgun

I go to med supply for spaghetti tube and a few others.


----------



## Flatband

I also use Canal Rubber in Manhattan. They have all kinds of rubber and close to me too!


----------



## Ibojoe

I've been shooting the DK precise red since it turned cold. Im very impressed with it's performance and longevity. A bit stiffer than TB but it's rocket fast even in cold temps.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

With all the mining in Australia, try searching for a LINATEX supplier.


----------

